# Custom kernel no carga.

## lince_0011

Saludos a toda la comunidad, hace poco cambie de portatil por lo cual me dispuse a compilar un nuevo kernel que sea capaz de funcionar en el hardware de esta laptop, pero no carga, se queda congelado en loading initramfs, por si lo pregutan si agregue soporte para mi disco sata, driver video, sistema de archivos y demas, pero ya no se donde este el problema.

Por si sirve de algo esta es mi config del kernel:

http://paste.debian.net/211561/

Seguramente ustedes entenderan mucho mas que yo todas esas lineas.

Saludos

----------

## cameta

Hola,

no se para que necesitas inittramfs eso se usa si tienes multipes particiones.

Bueno veamos unos consejos.

1º El cd con el que instalas gentoo debe de funcionar 

2º Debes de saber que tipo de hardware tienes. 

3º Sigue el manual de instalación. 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1

Y ya te digo lo de inittramfs a mi no me acaba de convencer.

----------

## lince_0011

De hecho si tengo instalado gentoo, pero aun no logro hacer funcionar el kernel, sobre las particiones pues si tengo varias, por motivos escolares no solo tengo gentoo instalado, sobre el hardware pues si se que tengo.

Claro que no soy experto en la compilacion del kernel, pero al menos las veces que lo he hecho ha quedado bastante aceptable   :Razz: 

----------

## cameta

Se deberia de ver que tipo de particionado tienes y tambíen deberias de poner los mensajes de error que te da al intentar arrancar.

----------

## lince_0011

Sobre las particiones solo tengo 4, gentoo, swap, win y datos, no uso particion separada para /boot, todo dentro de la misma /.

Sobre los errores ninguno, solo se queda en loaging initramfs, y de ahi no pasa nada, no me aparece ningun mensaje de error   :Sad: 

----------

## cameta

Yo diria que no necesitas inittramfs y lo tienes activado

139 CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

----------

## quilosaq

Ayudaría el saber los archivos que tienes en /boot y el contenido del grub.cfg (o menu.lst).

----------

## cameta

No sino tiene partición boot. Lo cual a mi precisamente no me acaba de convencer mucho.

----------

## lince_0011

Correcto no tengo particion /boot separada.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Lince, no estás dando nada de información pertinente:

- El viejo kernel aún bootea con el nuevo hardware?

- Qué procesador tenía el viejo hardware?

- Qué procesador tiene el nuevo y como ajustaste tu make.conf en consecuencia?

- Qué recompilaste además del kernel después del cambio?

- Usaste make menuconfig o genkernel?

emerge --info y cat /proc/cpuinfo deberían proveerte de buena parte de estos datos que te pregunté.

También, como dice Cameta, podría prescindir de initramfs y ver que ocurre.

¡Salud!

----------

## cameta

Por lo que he leido parece que hay hardwares que dan problemas con el initramfs.

----------

